# RIP Lt. (N) James Sebe



## Thompson_JM (26 Apr 2010)

It is with great sadness to announce the
unexpected passing of Lieutenant (Navy) James Felix Sebe on April 21,
2010, peacefully in his sleep. James will be forever in the hearts of his parents Jeanne and
Alex, dear brother to Albert, Sanyi (Lisa), and dear Uncle to Sasha and
Liam, He will be gre...atly missed by his spouse Marianne, stepson Jacob...,
Godparents Pierre Markon and Lucie Thistle. James was a very proud Team
Captain of the 2009 SkyHawks. James will also be missed by his Aunts,
Uncles, cousins, friends and colleagues.Funeral will be held at
Saint-Leon Church, 4311 De Maisonneuve West at 11:00 am on Wednesday,
April 28. Reception to be held afterwards at The Royal Montreal
Regiment, 4625 Ste-Catherine Street West. James Sebe 1969 to 2010.

James was Captain of the 2009 Skyhawks, former Ajdt to 23 Svc Bn Hamilton, as well as a member of HMCS Star, and a CIC officer many moons ago.  Along with many other Accomplishments...   

Also he was a hell of a great guy. He will be missed dearly.


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Apr 2010)

The Official Notice from NDHQ


FROM: NDHQ CMS OTTAWA
DTG: R 232056Z APR 10
SUBJ: DEATH LT(N) JAMES FELIX SEBE CD / DECES LTV JAMES FELIX SEBE CD
(0350227-2010116000395.txt)
------------------------------------------------------------
RAAUZYUW RCCPJAW4051 1161442-UUUU--RCWEWLA RCWMBNS RCWMCTS RCWMFYS RCWMHBS RCWMHVS RCWMKES RCWMMFS RCWMMGA RCWMNHS RCWMNMS RCWMPCA RCWMPJA RCWMRGS RCWMSKS RCWMTRS RCWMWGS RCWMWIS RCWMWVA RCWMYKS.
ZNR UUUUU ZOC
R 232056Z APR 10
FM NDHQ CMS OTTAWA
TO MARGEN
BT
UNCLAS MARGEN 018/10 CMS 027/10
SIC WEF
SUBJ: DEATH LT(N) JAMES FELIX SEBE CD / DECES LTV JAMES FELIX SEBE CD
1. THE CHIEF OF THE MARITIME STAFF, VICE ADMIRAL P. DEAN MCFADDEN, REGRETS TO ANNOUNCE THE PASSING OF LT(N) JAMES FELIX SEBE IN TRENTON ON WEDNESDAY 21 APR 10
2. LT(N) SEBE JOINED THE CF IN 1990 AS A CIC. IN 2005, HE TRANSFERRED TO NAVRES P RES AS A MARS OFFICER. A NATURAL SPEAKER,
LT(N) SEBE DECIDED TO CHANGE COURSE AND BECAME A PUBLIC AFFAIR OFFICER (PAO). HE PARTICIPATED IN SEVERAL PUBLIC AFFAIRS PROJECTS NOTABLY WITH THE TRUTH DUTY VALOUR (TDV) TEAM. IN NOV 08, LT(N) SEBE BECAME THE PAO FOR THE CANADIAN FORCES SKYHAWKS PARACHUTE TEAM. AS A MEMBER OF THAT TEAM, SHOWING STRENGTHS IN LEADERSHIP, IN NOV 09 LT(N) SEBE BECAME THE FIRST NAVAL RESERVE OFFICER TO OCCUPY THE POSITION OF SKYHAWKS TEAM LEADER. HE ACCUMULATED 450 JUMPS
3. A MEMORIAL SERVICE WILL BE HELD AT CFB TRENTON MON 26 APR 10 WITH PAGE 2 RCCPJAW4051 UNCLAS A FUNERAL SERVICE TO FOLLOW IN MONTREAL. DETAILS OF FUNERAL TBP VIA SEPCOR END OF ENGLISH TEXT/LE TEXTE FRANCAIS SUIT
SUJET: DECES DU LTV JAMES FELIX SEBE CD
1. LE CHEF DE L ETAT-MAJOR DE LA FORCE MARITIME, LE VICE-AMIRAL P.
DEAN MCFADDEN, A LE REGRET D ANNONCER LE DECES DU LTV JAMES FELIX SEBE, SURVENU A TRENTON ON, LE MERCREDI 21 AVR 10
2. LE LTV SEBE SEST ENROLE DANS LES FC EN TANT QUE CIC EN 1990. EN 2005, IL A TRANSFERE A LA RES P RESNAV POUR DEVENIR UN OFFICIER MAR SS. ORATEUR NATUREL, LE LTV SEBE A DECIDE DE CHANGER DE CAP ET DE DEVENIR UN OFFICIER DES AFFAIRES PUBLIQUES (OAP). IL A PRIS PART A PLUSIEURS PROJETS D AFFAIRES PUBLIQUES NOTAMMENT AVEC L EQUIPE DE VERITE DEVOIR VAILLANCE (VDV). EN NOV 08, LE LTV SEBE DEVIENT L OAP DE L EQUIPE DE PARACHUTISTES SKYHAWKS DES FC. FAISANT PARTIE INTEGRALE DE L EQUIPE ET DEMONTRANT DES QUALITES DE CHEF HORS PAIR, LE LTV SEBE DEVIENT EN NOV 09 LE PREMIER OFFICIER DE LA RESERVE NAVALE A OCCUPER LE POSTE DE CHEF D EQUIPE DES SKYHAWS ET A CUMULE 450 SAUTS EN PARACHUTE
3. UN SERVICE AURA LIEU A LA BFC TRENTON LUNDI 26 AVR 10 ET SERA SUIVI PAR DES FUNERAILLES A MONTREAL. LES DETAILS DES FUNERAILLES PAGE 3 RCCPJAW4051 UNCLAS SERONT ANNONCES VIA AUTRE CORRESPONDANCE BT
#4051
WBO374 DELIVERED 1161442


----------



## a78jumper (5 May 2010)

RIP> Blue skies, fair winds, and soft landings.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (15 May 2010)

RIP


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

RIP


----------



## wildman0101 (15 May 2010)

RIP Lt sebe
blue skys,,,, fair winds,,,soft landings for evermore
you will not be forgotten
condolences to family,,friends and comrades
scoty b


----------

